# Anyone Here Electric?



## Pool (Aug 9, 2007)

Eclectic- In music, meaning someone who listens to all forms of music...

I love all types of music. Classical, blues, jazz, classic rock, rap, reggae, metal, techno, jambands, motown, etc....

A short list of different bands/music I like:

Bach
Beetohven
Led Zeppelin(always my favorite, in the end)
Ten Years After
Black Sabbath
Iron Butterfly
Elton John
Lambert Hendrix and Ross
Thelonious Monk
Jackson 5
B.B. King
George Clinton + P-Funks
Rob Zombie(especially White Zombie)
Eazy-E
2pac
Tech N9ne
KottonMouth Kings
Cypress Hill
Marley(all of them.... love the Arthur them song  )
Sublime
311
GWAR (rocks my balls)
Slayer
Hatebreed
Rammstein
Phish
Modest Mouse
Grateful Dead
Temptations
Marvin Gaye
Barry White

The list goes on and on and on...

Anyone else love it all?

P.S.- Not a big fan of country though, Do love a bit of it though like Johnny Cash, Hank Williams(both). And I hate newer hip-hop and rap.... I guess I don't hate it, but only time I hear it is at work, and not by choice. Pretty much, if I give anything enough time, I usually like it.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 9, 2007)

that's me!

but i like country too 

love, kp


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 9, 2007)

i like a lot of brazilian music. it just makes sense to me. i speak portuguese.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Pool, 
Interesting list&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..FWIW&#8230;.
My musical filters are not as wide as yours.
I am much less eclectic in my current tastes.
That being said, I can cherry-pick the following from your list: 
Bach
Beethoven
Theloniouis Monk
Lambert Hendricks and Ross
Grateful Dead
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;the rest that I recognize no longer appeal to me in the least.
I hate ALL country music and ALL Hip Hop.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm a punk rocker

but i do also enjoy lots of folk, bluegrass, blues, jazz, ska, latin shit, some rap (afroman anyone??? lol) and whatnot...


oh and wavels... wtf is that in your avatar? its freaking me out right now...


----------



## Wavels (Aug 10, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> oh and wavels... wtf is that in your avatar? its freaking me out right now...


Howdy lumber, that is a pic of an axolotl....hehehehehe!
more info here....

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## Pool (Aug 12, 2007)

Hell yea Wavels. Haven't met many who even heard of Lambert Hendrix and Ross. Those I play it for usually think I'm joking at first, then tell me I'm crazy


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey pool, sounds like me. Give and take a few. I like classic rock and rock the most. The 60, 70 and 80's eras are always fun. No country for me thanks. I know some old ones from the parents and stuff, and have heard some new stufff but I don't listen to it myself. As for that I listen to pretty much anything but Celine Dion and Rush. Can't stand either one.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Pool, hi everyone; a specific band that I highly recommend is *Meat Puppets.* Some of you may have heard of them because in Nirvana's Unplugged, they played 3 Puppets covers (Oh Me, Plateau, and Lake of Fire). Their older stuff (mid 80's), is a trio playing a blend of country-rock (they're from Arizona and you can hear it in their singing accents) with a lot of psychadelia, funk (they like covering P-Funk live), and punk (influenced more by say Black Flag than say, The Clash). 
Obviously, I really really dig this band otherwise I wouldn't take the time to describe what they're like. *To see if you like it, download the songs "Up On The Sun," "Seal Whales," "Animal Kingdom," and all 3 songs Nirvana covered.* 

P.S. to show I don't have a bias against any kind of rock, I will state that I listen to bands such as *Jethro Tull*, *Deep Purple, the Minutemen, Hank Williams Jr. ....... 
*and the list goes on 

Good smoke and good tunes everyone!


----------



## Pool (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiya purpxtc, will definitely check out the Meat Puppets... They sound familiar, but I dunno.

Smoke on.


----------



## Pool (Aug 17, 2007)

Also, has anyone here ever heard Ten Years After? If you like or know Zeppelin, imagine them but more blues, and a few years before zepp as well. They have a good few vids on you tube, check em' out.

The lead singer is also the lead guitarist, Alvin Lee. He's pretty bad ass on guitar. Still tours as well, and I hear Ten Years After is making a come back, but with a new "Alvin Lee".


----------



## schoolie (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh man I love music in portuguese. I don't speak it, but I love to listen to it. The album Gil & Jorge by Gilberto Gil and Jorge Ben is one of my all time fav albums, want an amazing jam session. Everyone should check it out, or at lest Taj Mahal off of it.


----------



## purplecstasy (Aug 20, 2007)

if you like stoner-metal, which is black sabbath cross-breeded with black fag-ish punk, then you should check out *Kyuss*. I don't know why it's called "stoner", it sure as hell is not a direct reference to kind of people that listen/play it. Joshua Homme (the man behind Queens of the Stone Age) was the guitarist, and alot of his riffs were similar to QOTSA. Check out any song by this band ...


----------



## HoLE (Aug 21, 2007)

do i have to like Punjabi stuff to be considered eclectic,,cuz other than that I'd say i like music from pretty much all categories,,from led zep to black sab,to hank snow charlie pride,to Ice-T to NWA,to stompin tom connors for that matter,,I like hip hop soca and reggaesome spanish stuff,,techno,,shit,,I can't understand what Rammstein is sayin,,but i like it,,LOL

Keep on Growin

HoLE

RATM and STP friggin rock!


----------



## Pool (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's a nice mix of music genres on youtube....
Check out the Corporate Avenger songs if ya wanna hear some tuth....

*Ten Years After *- I'm Going Home
YouTube - Ten Years After - I'm Going Home=

*GWAR* - Schools Out(Alice re-make, pretty good one too)
YouTube - GWAR - School's Out

*Allman Brothers *- Midnight Rider
YouTube - Midnight Rider ~ The Allman Brothers Band=

*Green Jelly *- Three Little Pigs
YouTube - Green Jelly

*White Zombie *- Boogie Man
YouTube - White Zombie Boogie Man

*Tech N9ne* - Einstein
YouTube - Tech N9ne - Einstein

*Corporate Avenger *- Christians Murdered Indians
YouTube - Christians Murdered Indians=

*Corporate Avenger* - Voting Doesn't Work
YouTube - Corporate Avenger - Voting Doesn't Work=

*Corporate Avenger* - $20 Bill
YouTube - Corporate Avenger - "$20 Bill"=

*Mindless Self Indulgence *- Bitches(Pokemon AMV)
YouTube - Mindless Self Indulgence - Bitches (Pokemon)

*Kottonmouth Kings *- Bump(Rock Mix)
YouTube - kottonmouth kings - bump

*Eazy E* - Real Muthaphuckkin "G"s
YouTube - Eazy E - Real Muthaphuckkin "G"s (explicit version)

*The Jackson 5 *- ABC
YouTube - ABC - The Jackson 5 (HQ Audio)

*The Doors* - Back Door Man(Acid is a helluva drug)
YouTube - the doors- back door man

*NWA* - We Want Eazy
YouTube - NWA - We Want Eazy

*Sugar Ray* - RPM(The only good song from this crap band imo, but a good song)
YouTube - Sugar Ray Rpm


----------



## Pool (Aug 22, 2007)

Also, do love bands that do covers of songs in different genres. I.E. The Gourds(country), Richard Cheese(Jazz), and Apocolyptica(classical)

P.S.- lol at Schoolies avatar.


----------

